# Ugly Boats



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Being a multihull fan who thinks (almost) all multihulls are beautiful, there's always the odd duck. This one has been posted before, but, "Hey, look, kids! It's just now been price-reduced!"
Just in case you want to be the proud owner of this small monstrosity, have a look: 1995 Argonaut Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
Will someone please post a pic of an uglier boat, if one exists (and I don't mean something that's been thoroughly trashed, but would otherwise be a boat with nice lines, etc...)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a truly ugly example of a full-wingdeck trimaran, with lots of windage.



















BTW, if anyone is interested, it is an older Piver design.

Compare that to this Cross designed trimaran:









or this Chris White designed trimaran-


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I've seen worse. There was one around here that had this huge house, box if ya will, built on the stern athwartships. Plenty fugly it was...


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

There's an old Horstman trimaran design that makes a barge look elegant. That Piver reminds me of that famous Mexican hotel with the tiered rooms.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

This is my contribution, don't know much about cats and maybe it's just me but I think this Kismet 34c does not look good. Looks more like a condo.


----------



## JimHawkins (Aug 25, 2006)

I think this one's got you all beat.

28' Catfisher Sailing/Power Catamaran Photo 1 photo

[So how do I make the photo show up in my post?]


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't know Fisher made Cat's! Sure looks like a Fisher motorsailer, never seen one of these.

Jim, you need to set up an account with Photobucket or similar and upload your photos there. Then copy the IMG code from the photo and paste it in your post.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's the fisher power cat:


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Dog, did you see, someone new just signed up on AS with a Telstar.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

SD a lot of cats are ugly in the water! I wouldnt put our cat in the water. That last photo - stop, please no more. At least the theft insurance will be cheap. Someone said, 'nobody has a stupid dog, an ugly wife or a bad boat' or was it a bad dog, ugly boat and stupid wife??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Being a multihull fan who thinks (almost) all multihulls are beautiful,


Okay - so we need to proceed with the knowledge that you are aesthetically challenged to begin with ... 


> there's always the odd duck.


 I take it you are referring to the lone trimaran found in each marina. Bloated, squat and disproportionate.


> This one has been posted before, but, "Hey, look, kids! It's just now been price-reduced!"


Hmm - seems logical to me. Realistic. NO multihull is worth what a monohull is.


> Just in case you want to be the proud owner of this small monstrosity, have a look: 1995 Argonaut Sail Boat For Sale - New and Used Yachts for Sale - YachtWorld.com


 I can't see a huge difference between that and a Lagoon or a Gunboat  


> Will someone please post a pic of an uglier boat, if one exists (and I don't mean something that's been thoroughly trashed, but would otherwise be a boat with nice lines, etc...)


 None found


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow...I have no idea how some of those sail (but with the windage above the waterline and the typically low grip on the water, I can guess "leeway" might be an issue).

I've seen so many nice cats; why do they have to look like my kid's "Service Station" Lego kit got mashed into a couple of plastic canoes?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

seayalatermoonglow said:


> Hey Dog, did you see, someone new just signed up on AS with a Telstar.


No, I didn't. Do you know what their username was??? Chances are pretty good that they got there from my blog...  I have a link about Alex, CKG, and RV Boy starting the site.



St Anna said:


> SD a lot of cats are ugly in the water! I wouldnt put our cat in the water. That last photo - stop, please no more. At least the theft insurance will be cheap. Someone said, 'nobody has a stupid dog, an ugly wife or a bad boat' or was it a bad dog, ugly boat and stupid wife??


I think the Fisher power catamaran disproves the ugly boat rule... that is pretty ugly.



Sailormann said:


> Okay - so we need to proceed with the knowledge that you are aesthetically challenged to begin with ...


Tell that to Dame Ellen.


> I take it you are referring to the lone trimaran found in each marina. Bloated, squat and disproportionate.


Those would be the ugly ones that aren't worth sailing...the nice multihulls you'd have trouble seeing, since they'd leave your leadmine butt deep in their wake.


> Hmm - seems logical to me. Realistic. NO multihull is worth what a monohull is.


Yeah, especially, if you believe in buying boats by the pound. 


> I can't see a huge difference between that and a Lagoon or a Gunboat


And you say he's aesthetically challenged... you're obviously completely blind. 


> None found


Just remember, beauty is skin deep, but ugly goes to the bone.



Valiente said:


> Wow...I have no idea how some of those sail (but with the windage above the waterline and the typically low grip on the water, I can guess "leeway" might be an issue).
> 
> I've seen so many nice cats; why do they have to look like my kid's "Service Station" Lego kit got mashed into a couple of plastic canoes?


There are bad designers who don't have any real conception of how a boat is supposed to work. Unfortunately, a good sense of aesthetics isn't a requirement for a boat designer, naval architect or shipwright.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Dawg...His names Drsm, here's the thread Greetings - Anything Sailing Forums


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... yeah, he reads my blog.. 



seayalatermoonglow said:


> Dawg...His names Drsm, here's the thread Greetings - Anything Sailing Forums


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and mono hulls have never made my heart beat faster but if a boat owner can look back at his/her boat smile and think"YES" then it is beautiful to them and that is all that is important.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

This one looks pretty sexy.



sailingdog said:


>


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

English designs are an easy spot....










The land of homely women, ugly boats and bad food!!


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

That is totally unnecessary and untrue. If you want to start bad mouthing, the English sailor could teach you yanks a thing or two about sailing!!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I knew this was going to take turn.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Keldee said:


> That is totally unnecessary and untrue. If you want to start bad mouthing, the English sailor could teach you yanks a thing or two about sailing!!


Fine. Show me a sexy English catamaran.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> Here's a truly ugly example of a full-wingdeck trimaran, with lots of windage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit...I think the tri in the first pic looks kind cool....I like the lines!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Keldee said:


> That is totally unnecessary and untrue. If you want to start bad mouthing, the English sailor could teach you yanks a thing or two about sailing!!


Perhaps.

But what of the homely women and bad food??


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

This is only my opinion but the phrase"sexy catamaran" is an oxymoron.The speed of a racing cat. might be sexy but the boat itself? Nah!!!


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thinking this is getting a little personal.
Not sure its healthy to insult each other...I thought we were all trying to be helpful!


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

seayalatermoonglow said:


> This is my contribution, don't know much about cats and maybe it's just me but I think this Kismet 34c does not look good. Looks more like a condo.


My bet is this one would surprise everyone under sail.

She looks light, was a nice thick rotating wing mast and centerboards, bet she is fun to sail in 15-20 knots.

Probaably smoke any modern charter cat and many modern cruising cats under sail.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Keldee said:


> This is only my opinion but the phrase"sexy catamaran" is an oxymoron.The speed of a racing cat. might be sexy but the boat itself? Nah!!!


That's what I thought. You cannot think of a sexy British catamaran. Therefore your denigration of the opinion of wouldashoulda is invalid, since, by your own admission, you agree with him.

Apologize to the man.


----------



## cesarid (Sep 2, 2003)

I missed getting a picture but a homemade monohull boat was on a trailer going down the interstate yesterday. It is hard to describe but it was about 20- 25 feet long and made out of plywood. It had a solid plank hull out of full sheets of plywood. The sheets did not make a perfect V for the hull but rather sort of came together with a flat thin piece of plywood for the front hull. I cannot image how the guy sailed this thing.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

This might be considered sexy:










The gold flame is probably an option. I think it's an in-house oil refinery.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Gaaaaa - my eyes!!!!!


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

I was talking about all catamarans.Its the homley women and bad food I was taking umbridge at.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Fast ? sure, sexy ??? I'm sure that someone out there thinks Rosie is sexy,so, ok

But, the one thing over looked by sailors is this, tri's and cats are great for fishing


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

Lovely!!!


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

thesnort said:


> Will someone please post a pic of an uglier boat, if one exists (and I don't mean something that's been thoroughly trashed, but would otherwise be a boat with nice lines, etc...)


OK, how 'bout this...

1984 Newik Trimaran 37 sailboat for sale in Outside United States


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Surely cannot miss port and starboard on that one!!

Hate to say, but again, ugly boat but PLENTY fast!!

That "piece of crap" will smoke anything any of you sail here!!!

For $25K I would love to have it!!!


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

There are people that love beauty. There are people that love fast. I would be the former, the later like multi-hulls.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There are ugly monohulls, ugly multihulls, beautiful monohulls and beautiful multihulls, fast monohulls, slow monohulls, fast multihulls and slow multihulls... then there are boat bigots. 



mgmhead said:


> There are people that love beauty. There are people that love fast. I would be the former, the later like multi-hulls.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> There are ugly monohulls, ugly multihulls, beautiful monohulls and beautiful multihulls, fast monohulls, slow monohulls, fast multihulls and slow multihulls... then there are boat bigots.


Geeeez, I've never been called a biggot before. I was just tired of reading "but it's faster than what you sail." E X C U S E M E !!!!


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

WouldaShoulda said:


> English designs are an easy spot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously, you have never tasted Spotted Dick!


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

mccary said:


> Obviously, you have never tasted Spotted Dick!


Spotted or not, I would be too repulsed to enjoy the taste!  I'll pass.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> OK, how 'bout this...
> 
> 1984 Newik Trimaran 37 sailboat for sale in Outside United States


Not only does that guy need training hulls - he can't tell port from starboard unless it's painted out for him ... archetype multi sailor !


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

mccary said:


> Obviously, you have never tasted Spotted Dick!


With a side of jellied eels!!


----------

